# Aquarium Plumbing / Plumber



## fisherina (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi All,

Can anyone recommend a plumber who can help me with a home setup for water changes? I have an idea to plumb between my mudroom and living room (where aquarium is) to allow for easy water changes. Would like to run the idea by someone who's experienced at aquarium plumbing and can provide consulting and quote.

Thanks!


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

I do aquarium plumbing, $75/ hr plus materials. 4164609922 free consultation


----------

